# Dr Dre is looking LARGE



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)

Taken last night BTW


----------



## Danny-K (May 9, 2010)

He owns a gym in LA iirc .. Used to be abit fat at one point, there's other pics of him floating about looking "roided up" haha


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish he'd get off the gear and get back in the studio to finish Detox :lol:


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep he changed fast..one minute he was fat then boom he was big at an award show not too long after


----------



## Danny-K (May 9, 2010)

He went to 270pounds ( of fat) I think..

Makes wicked headphones though LOL


----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah supposedly he trained with vic martinez for a bit aswell.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah get back in the studio not the gym!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

End of fall is the proposed release.

Wonder if he meant this fall or the next, or then next :whistling:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

he was on HGH wasnt he?


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> he was on HGH wasnt he?


who wouldnt be with virtually unlimited funds


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

fvcking hell id not have thought that was him


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

dre's looking large and in charge christ. ha massive turn around from the old NWA days.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

najybomb said:


> dre's looking large and in charge christ. ha massive turn around from the old NWA days.


even more so from his ballet dancing days lol


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

i remember there was another rapper turned bodybuilder in a flex magazine cant remember who though. alot tend to do it actually,


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> who wouldnt be with virtually unlimited funds


exactly, if i could afford it every month i wouldnt stop


----------



## J.E (Aug 31, 2010)

lil cease ???


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

najybomb said:


> i remember there was another rapper turned bodybuilder in a flex magazine cant remember who though. alot tend to do it actually,


melle mel?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

LL cool J....


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Soulja boy? :lol:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

empzb said:


> LL cool J....


his platinum workout book is pretty good


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

nelly!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

future mr olmypia ?

ko lol

i remember seeing him at the vma's ages ago and he was all of a sudden HUUUUUUGE ! and i was like WTF !

very impressive, steriods for sure !


----------



## Danny-K (May 9, 2010)

He looks big and pretty lean ( from what you can see ) LOL

Don't like the look of his trainer though ha

http://i41.tinypic.com/2edmuk0.jpg


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Was it flavor flav? He's well buff.......


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Danny-K said:


> He looks big and pretty lean ( from what you can see ) LOL
> 
> Don't like the look of his trainer though ha
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/2edmuk0.jpg


thats not his trainer (APPARENTLY)

ITS HIS WIFE :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

well thats what a spazzy gossip magazine said :confused1:

(not that i read gossip magazines :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: )


----------



## Danny-K (May 9, 2010)

LOL I guessed it wasn't his trainer I was joking...

Funny I remember reading a muscle & fitness mag years back, and it had an article in about "sticky fingaz" from Onyx??? anyway he played BLADE in the tv spin off .

He spoke about his training /dieting methods for the rold and said he trained at Dr Dre's gym in LA.. I can't rememeber the name but it did list it.

Can't find nothing on google about it though


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Razorblade said:


> even more so from his ballet dancing days lol


Haha: "on his old album covers he was a she thang"












Razorblade said:


> melle mel?


I'm fairly sure it was melle mel, seeing as he was featured in a couple of mdtv videos and is in very good shape. Dunno why everyone else keeps throwin out names. Was it KRS lol?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I've never seen anyone so big, wow


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

dr dre no doubt has his own gym

he porbably has his own everything lol !

supermarket

clothes shop

birthday card shop

newsagents

toy shop lol

etc


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just looks like a hood rat to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Here we go with the slate the celeb thread again


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> I wish he'd get off the gear and get back in the studio to finish Detox :lol:


me too :thumb:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

i've never been a fan of rap music so i dont hope he gets back in the studio and hope he gets back in the gym and HGH out his nut and do some shows lol ! would be cool to see !


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i've never been a fan of rap music so i dont hope he gets back in the studio and hope he gets back in the gym and HGH out his nut and do some shows lol ! would be cool to see !


Yeah I'm sure competing in a bodybuilding show is top of his list of priorities. Then he could really clean up


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

He gets trained by stan mcquay


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Razorblade said:


> melle mel?


Bloody hell razorblade you're looking a lump in your avator!! :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> dr dre no doubt has his own gym
> 
> he porbably has his own everything lol !
> 
> ...


but does he have his own UG lab

Chronic Pharma


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Opening track will be Tren Beats :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Opening track will be Tren Beats :thumb:


or "Don't Test Me"


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Napping with one eye open featuring Peahead :lol:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Na na na na na its the mutha fkin HGH.

HGH mutha fkerrr


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nandrolone Niggaaaaaaz


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Forgot about Dbol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

'Let's get high (on oxy's)'


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

The Day the tren Took Over


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

The Next Epistane

Nothin' but a 'Test E' Thang


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> Bloody hell razorblade you're looking a lump in your avator!! :thumb:


shhhhhhh he might find out:laugh:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> The Next Epistane
> 
> Nothin' but a 'Test E' Thang


pmsl at the first one!! :lol:

Deeez shriveled nuuuts

Jabright

Fcuk tha PCT


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Forgot about Dbol


lmao


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> I wish he'd get off the gear and get back in the studio to finish Detox :lol:


I know! Hes delayed it again until next year after saying it would come out this Autumn. I'm starting to think its a wee private joke hes got going.

To be fair he appeared at the source awards a year or so ago and looked big. Even bigger now.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

This was atleast a year ago. Gay pose though.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

here he is in a recent concert, eminem performing gthang aswell!!!!


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Man he looks massive with a tiny peahead lolol

Still H.G.H

Natural Born Roiderz


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

U seen the size of nelly???

He all of a sudden went huge!!!!

And Craig David, can't even see his neck now lol!!!!!!!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Nobodies mentioned how timbaland went from a fat cvnt to a muscley cvnt. Although last I heard he was back to being fat. Shame really, he wanted to compete too! Ll cool j has been big for ages. Nelly in the party people video was my inspiration for getting into weight training seriously. When Dre came out at the VMAs a couple years ago looking huge, it looked like he was wearing a blow up suit. But he actually looks pretty decent in the OPs picture.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I thought it was lee haney LOL


----------



## UnitedFan (Jul 27, 2008)

There's definitely some bromance in that first picture.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

NWA crew

Nandralone Winstrol Anapalon crew


----------



## DG_27 (May 15, 2010)

casement16 said:


> In that pic of him at the vma, hes doing a great 'zoolander' impression


Well it is'nt easy being really really ridiculously good looking.. :lol:


----------

